# Whale Shark



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;uQrBwN39LJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQrBwN39LJI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 7, 2008)

Whale Shark:


----------

